# Best place to live in Manila?



## stolpioni

Hi,

I'm moving to the Philippines in a few months and have decided on Manila (no competition).

I am going to purchase a 1 or 2br apartment in a nice, livable area for about 5 to 10 million pesos.

I am 23 years old and would like to have some upscale restaurants, bars/clubs, shops and supermarkets around.

Have looked into:

- Makati
- Bonifacio Global City ("The Fort"...including Ayala etc)
- Malate
- Ermita
- Manila Bay
- Quezon City

Am I right by looking into these areas or is there some place that I've missed?

Which one of them would you recommend the most, and why?

Another side question: How much, in total, will I have to pay in property tax (or any other tax that has to do with my apartment)? Is it 1-2% or is it more?

Cheers


----------



## DonAndAbby

stolpioni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to the Philippines in a few months and have decided on Manila (no competition).
> 
> I am going to purchase a 1 or 2br apartment in a nice, livable area for about 5 to 10 million pesos.
> 
> I am 23 years old and would like to have some upscale restaurants, bars/clubs, shops and supermarkets around.
> 
> Have looked into:
> 
> - Makati
> - Bonifacio Global City ("The Fort"...including Ayala etc)
> - Malate
> - Ermita
> - Manila Bay
> - Quezon City
> 
> Am I right by looking into these areas or is there some place that I've missed?
> 
> Which one of them would you recommend the most, and why?
> 
> Another side question: How much, in total, will I have to pay in property tax (or any other tax that has to do with my apartment)? Is it 1-2% or is it more?
> 
> Cheers


Why do you want to buy? Rent until you get your bearings.


----------



## billygoat993

I suggest to rent first as well. Good area is BGC safer.


----------



## craveforeric

These are good locations but you need to consider a few things like how far from business sections do you need to be? do you like going to malls, do you need to live in area cramped with people or would you rather live in provincial areas where lots and houses are cheaper compared to that situated in cities? you also have to consider what happens during storms and floods.

If you are someone who needs to be near the business area then the best place is Makati, also there is less flood in that area.

If you want something that would make you feel like you are home then you may want to consider bonifacio global city as the place is really awesome.

I am somehow against Manila Area including Ermita and Malate since when it rains even if it isn't a heavy rain it floods a lot.

Quezon City is ok but too far away from business section.


----------



## mrcurtis08

At 23 years old, you might like Eastwood (in QC) - decent condos, no significant flooding problems, and LOTS of restaurants, bars nearby (not to mention a gazillion young people!) all within walking distance.


----------



## stolpioni

Thanks for your inputs.

The reason I need to buy is that I need to get a SERV/Investor Visa, which means I must invest at least $75,000 in the country.

I don't really need to be close to any area as I work from home anyway. Just want to live in the nicest area possible (and a safe area).


----------



## Gumby

Is there a reason you don't want to get a tourist visa and keep extending ? You can stay for two or three years before having to leave. Then you leave the country for a day and can return for another two or three years.

Just curious, I really don't think anybody should buy a condo unless they've lived here for a while.


----------



## stolpioni

Gumby said:


> Is there a reason you don't want to get a tourist visa and keep extending ? You can stay for two or three years before having to leave. Then you leave the country for a day and can return for another two or three years.
> 
> Just curious, I really don't think anybody should buy a condo unless they've lived here for a while.


The reason is because I must "write myself off" from Sweden to avoid paying huge amounts of taxes.

The only two countries that would be easy for me to move to and where I wouldn't have to
pay any tax on my foreign sourced income was Panama and the Philippines.

I chose the latter. But I must become an official resident in the country. Buying an apartment
is the only way.


----------



## stolpioni

By the way, my budget is around $5000 per month (including food, internet and living expenses)...if that makes any difference.


----------



## pac

stolpioni said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> The reason I need to buy is that I need to get a SERV/Investor Visa, which means I must invest at least $75,000 in the country.
> 
> I don't really need to be close to any area as I work from home anyway. Just want to live in the nicest area possible (and a safe area).


stolpioni, a word of caution...most homes and buildings you will not be able to purchase / own unless you are married to a local girl. Local laws prevent / block ownership by foreigners from any nation. You need to work with a local (phils) realtor that will help you choose a place that you can legally purchase and own as an expat, many of the newer condos will qualify, most other homes will not. 

The other legal option would be to partner as an investor but I would warn 100% against this, friends and family you think you trust can change drastically especially when lots of money is on the table. 

Without a trusted local adviser you could have 100% of your investment quickly become 0% ownership. <Snip>

Regards,
pac


----------



## JimnNila143

*Non-Permanent Resident Living in the Philippines*



Gumby said:


> Is there a reason you don't want to get a tourist visa and keep extending ? You can stay for two or three years before having to leave. Then you leave the country for a day and can return for another two or three years.
> 
> Just curious, I really don't think anybody should buy a condo unless they've lived here for a while.


Unless the PBI has changed the rules, you can live here 1 year but you have to leave the country for 24 hours. I know that if you live here more than that and don't pay the fees every 59 days the penalties can be stiff.


----------



## JimnNila143

stolpioni said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to the Philippines in a few months and have decided on Manila (no competition).
> 
> I am going to purchase a 1 or 2br apartment in a nice, livable area for about 5 to 10 million pesos.
> 
> I am 23 years old and would like to have some upscale restaurants, bars/clubs, shops and supermarkets around.
> 
> Have looked into:
> 
> - Makati
> - Bonifacio Global City ("The Fort"...including Ayala etc)
> - Malate
> - Ermita
> - Manila Bay
> - Quezon City
> 
> Am I right by looking into these areas or is there some place that I've missed?
> 
> Which one of them would you recommend the most, and why?
> 
> Another side question: How much, in total, will I have to pay in property tax (or any other tax that has to do with my apartment)? Is it 1-2% or is it more?
> 
> Cheers


I agree that BGC would be a better place to live or perhaps Quezon City, but as has already been stated in the above responses, you cannot own property and a house on that land unless you are married to a Filipina. She would own the property in her name, you can own the building that sits on that land in both your names, however, until you do have a Filipina spouse, rent. The other option is that you can buy a condo but you have to be very careful with this. You could end up putting out a lot of money and be left holding the bag. As far as transportation here, it would be better to use public transportation rather than owning your own vehicle, driving anywhere in the Philippines is crazy. Your income, if you are getting $5,000 a month, you could live anywhere you want and live like a king with that much money. $5,000 a month equates to about 225,000 Pesos [a month]. 

The important thing is to take things one step and one day at a time.


----------



## stolpioni

JimnNila143 said:


> I agree that BGC would be a better place to live or perhaps Quezon City, but as has already been stated in the above responses, you cannot own property and a house on that land unless you are married to a Filipina. She would own the property in her name, you can own the building that sits on that land in both your names, however, until you do have a Filipina spouse, rent. The other option is that you can buy a condo but you have to be very careful with this. You could end up putting out a lot of money and be left holding the bag. As far as transportation here, it would be better to use public transportation rather than owning your own vehicle, driving anywhere in the Philippines is crazy. Your income, if you are getting $5,000 a month, you could live anywhere you want and live like a king with that much money. $5,000 a month equates to about 225,000 Pesos [a month].
> 
> The important thing is to take things one step and one day at a time.


What should I think about when buying an apartment then? Are there any common scams to look out for?

I was thinking of getting one in one of the Megaworld complexes. They seem like a legit company (when looking at all the things they have built and are building).


----------



## billygoat993

You have to check the vicinity and the previous projects of the builder. Cityland is ok but since its a high rise condo it became a bit lousy with the restrictions and somewhat noisy. My condo which we are now rebtibg is in Cityland Pasong tamo tower and in buendia. If you are after security, value or investment Serendra is good oneits proximity to everything is an added factor to you. Not too traffic and clean you will feel at home. But there is another condo in Ortigas that they say is a gated condo not sure of the name, but knowing Ortigas the traffic alone is a killer. 
There are different amounts for SrRV depending on the age you will nust deposit the money in the bank that way you do not have to buy right away. Its easy to buy but at times our need change as time goes by. Your allotment will go a long way depending on your lifestyle. If you like another place for condo there is one in Sta Rosa Laguna 30 mins away from Makati pess polluted. Its situated near the strips of boutique and resto's by Ayala company. But no buses here only private cars and car rentals.


----------



## TrondK

The reason for everyone recomend you to rent for 6 months first, is also because then you will live in that neighbourhood some time and see if you like it. 
You must agree that buying a property without knowing anything about the up and downsides is pure gambling- and you have the odds against you.

Good luck anyway what ever you decide to do.


----------

